# Ant proof insulation



## Milt Cook (Jun 13, 2011)

how can I prevent ants & rodents from destroying insulation ?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Keep them out of it.

What are the ants doing?


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

I got rid of all the rats in my house just by putting up 1/4" hardware cloth over all the crawlspace openings and then steel wool where there were holes. Haven't had any more rats. Squirrels are a bit more persistent and you need to make sure around the soffets are sealed up well too or they'll get in the attic.


----------

